# 9mm Self Defense Round: High Damage



## Benner (Apr 7, 2013)

Definitely a game changer for 9mm defense fans

Check out the damage pattern at 2:12

http://thelibertydigest.com/2014/01/24/the-new-ammunition-that-has-gun-owners-drooling/

*Mods please move if this is the wrong section*.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Benner said:


> Definitely a game changer for 9mm defense fans
> 
> Check out the damage pattern at 2:12
> 
> ...


Bad link. Page not found.


----------



## Benner (Apr 7, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Bad link. Page not found.



Fixed. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Nasty little bugger!


----------

